# Cover's we refuse to play



## Jim DaddyO

So, this was suggested in another thread. I decided I would start it as I thought it would be interesting to hear the responses. For me it is easy....anything! I just do not play in front of people, I may be dedicated to the guitar, but I'm not a dedicated guitar player, and my playing shows it. So go to it folks. The songs that you refuse to cover. I think we already have:

Old time rock and roll - Bob Seager
Oh what a feeling - Crowbar


----------



## jimsz

Keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## lbrown1

I posted old time rock and roll in the other thread......

I can say without a doubt that I will never ever ever play that song no matter how much an audience wants to hear it!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jimsz said:


> Keep your hands to yourself.


At first I thought it was a comment! lol


----------



## lbrown1

Dust in the Wind, Sister Christian, anything Whitesnake or Bon Jovi, anything Poison, Sweet Child 'o Mine


----------



## Lincoln

For me it's the real "classics" I steer away from even when I can pull off a fairly decent cover of them. Songs like stairway to heaven, house of the rising sun, etc. I dunno.........I just wouldn't feel right doing them in public.


----------



## Rugburn

Mustang Sally
Wild Thing
Born To Be Wild
Money, Money
Louis, Louis
Summertime Blues
Taking Care Of Business
American Woman
Twist & Shout
Midnight Special
Gloria
Light My Fire


There's more, but it's a start.


----------



## SteveS

I hate to say it, but my band plays many of those songs you guys have mentioned. 

They're boring as hell to play but the dance floor is full everytime we do them.....

Go figure...:smile:


----------



## Tubby

I hear you SteveS, tired overplayed 'classics' + drunkass crowd = their favourite song ever.


----------



## bobb

9 posts so far and Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Hamstrung

bobb said:


> 9 posts so far and Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.


... or Brown Eyed Girl!


----------



## shoretyus

bobb said:


> 9 posts so far and Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.


Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.

Enuff said? 
just incase
Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## scottomy

Songs we "refuse" to play....refuse is such a strong word.

Honky Tonk Woman
Rocky Mountain Way
and I should say Hurt's So Good, but just like Mustang Sally, Brown Eyed Girl and Twist and Shout, it fills the dancefloor.

Maybe we should say songs we'd prefer NOT to play


----------



## shoretyus

scottomy said:


> Songs we "refuse" to play....refuse is such a strong word.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should say songs we'd prefer NOT to play


I refuse Sweet home..... 

In the south we have the govner........ oh oh oh ...... 

yah we already know that .... 

I'll go away now ...


----------



## ajcoholic

We (a cover band that plays the local bars) will play whatever the crowd wants. Yup, even hurts so good, sweet home alabamy and mustang sally.

After all, the bar owner hires us to draw people into the bar and buy drinks, stay and listen and sing/dance along. We feel it is our job to please the crowd, not ourselves. Its not a paying concert where people pay us to listen to what we want to hear. 

There are songs I dont ever want to play again, but if someone really wants to hear it, smile, play your heart out and watch them enjoy themselves. Thats what a bar band does.

AJC


----------



## dufe32

Mustang Sally comes first, then Roadhouse Blues. Oh, I forgot American Woman. They fill the dance floor - for some obscure reason - but they are a BORE to play.


----------



## Milkman

Clapton - Wonderful Tonight
Clapton - Cocaine
Anything by Guns and Roses
Anything I don't genuinely love


For me, it's not about a job. If I play I play for the love of the music. If I want to make money I'll do live sound and lights. I don't really care what type of music the performers play in that contet.


----------



## guitarman2

SteveS said:


> I hate to say it, but my band plays many of those songs you guys have mentioned.
> 
> They're boring as hell to play but the dance floor is full everytime we do them.....
> 
> Go figure...:smile:



This is the problem. I also play many of these songs in bands. Nothing is more frustrating than putting a lot of work in to a very arranged difficult song (say like Longtime by Boston) doing a very good job of it only to get a warm reception of it. Then do Mustang Sally or Old time RocknRoll and have everyone go crazy and tell you that you're the best band they've ever seen. But if you play clubs for money this is how its going to be.


----------



## Gene Machine

*damn*



Rugburn said:


> Mustang Sally
> Wild Thing
> Born To Be Wild
> Money, Money
> Louis, Louis
> Summertime Blues
> Taking Care Of Business
> American Woman
> Twist & Shout
> Midnight Special
> Gloria
> Light My Fire


That looks like the set list for my last band... 8^p
arrgh! I'm glad I'm not with them anymore...


----------



## Gene Machine

*mine...*

I get violently ill and will never play or listen to:

Picture by Sheryl Crow and Kid Rock

Sweet Home Alabamer (I actually side with Neil Young on this one).

Gene.


----------



## lbrown1

guitarman2 said:


> This is the problem. I also play many of these songs in bands. Nothing is more frustrating than putting a lot of work in to a very arranged difficult song (say like Longtime by Boston) doing a very good job of it only to get a warm reception of it. Then do Mustang Sally or Old time RocknRoll and have everyone go crazy and tell you that you're the best band they've ever seen. But if you play clubs for money this is how its going to be.


agreed.......we pulled Mustang Sally and Rocky Mountain way into the mix ad hoc at the end 2 gigs ago......it was the most enthusiastically received part of the show

the last show we did - ad hoc tossed in Suzy Q on the tail of Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - the singer didn't even know the lyrics beyond the first verse..just kept repeating them.....audience didn't care - it was their favorite song of the day

so while I admit that we do play a lot of the songs on this list that are those overplayed simple danceable numbers - cause ya gotta play some of those at least..and they are enjoyable if you mix 'em up a bit - change the groove, arrangement, sandwich songs between each other so one blends into the other... etc..I gotta draw the line somewhere...and that's "Old Time Rock and Roll"


----------



## cheezyridr

we had a guy ask us soo many times to play "radar love" we made an attempt even though we didn't know it. we sucked. he was thrilled.


----------



## SteveS

bobb said:


> 9 posts so far and Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.



We play that too.......


----------



## SteveS

Hamstrung said:


> ... or Brown Eyed Girl!




Yup, and that one too.........:food-smiley-004:


----------



## guitarman2

bobb said:


> 9 posts so far and Sweet Home Alabama hasn't been mentioned yet.


Well thats actually a great song and does not make me wince near as much as Mustang Sally, Old time rocknroll, Keep your hands to your self, etc.
Yes Sweet home is over played and every rock band and country band play it, but its a great song and audiences will never tire of it.
Now why can't they tire of the other crap.


----------



## Lincoln

guitarman2 said:


> Nothing is more frustrating than putting a lot of work in to a very arranged difficult song (say like Longtime by Boston) doing a very good job of it only to get a warm reception of it. Then do Mustang Sally or Old time RocknRoll and have everyone go crazy and tell you that you're the best band they've ever seen. But if you play clubs for money this is how its going to be.


It's too bad we can't play only for fellow musicians. 


Another one to add to the list - Rod Stewart, Tonight's the Night. 

(almost anything by Rod Stewart actually)

Oh, and anything by CCR. Crowd loves it.......players hate it.


----------



## guitarman2

Lincoln said:


> I
> Oh, and anything by CCR. Crowd loves it.......players hate it.


Actually I don't mind playing Green River. I play it my own way a little on the heavy side and like the way my Stangray growls when I play it. Of course I never ever played that song in a band till the last year.


----------



## lbrown1

guitarman2 said:


> Actually I don't mind playing Green River. I play it my own way a little on the heavy side and like the way my Stangray growls when I play it. Of course I never ever played that song in a band till the last year.


and I don't mind Susy Q - it may be one of those over played cover tunes - but it's kinda cool when we morph in and out of it and Long Cool woman at the same time


----------



## mrmatt1972

SteveS said:


> I hate to say it, but my band plays many of those songs you guys have mentioned.
> 
> They're boring as hell to play but the dance floor is full everytime we do them.....
> 
> Go figure...:smile:


+1 play what the paying people want to hear! Those old classic rock tunes are fun to play too.


----------



## Budda

i think the question is more "for any band that's not a bar band, what won't you play?"

Everyone knows the purpose of bar bands lol.

For me, it's probably "smells like teenage spirit". A souped-up version of beat it, boys of summer, that's some good wholesome fun!


----------



## ajcoholic

Damn you guys are harsh... I love CCR and would play more if I could, ( if the others in the band would that is) not less


----------



## ajcoholic

Lincoln said:


> It's too bad we can't play only for fellow musicians.


Thats the point however.... no one (excpet the one guitar player who is also probably rating your gear, your chops, your style, etc because he/she has nothing better to do..) cares what guitar you are playing through what amp and how fast you can shred.

People want to hear music they like, that makes them feel good. I always put myself in the position of a bar patron when I pick songs. Would I enjoy that song? Would it make me want to stay and drink, and have fun with my friends?

I guess if you really dislike a song you dont have to play it. But I consider the band working for the bar, and the owner certainly likes people to have fun... and stay and spend money.

Being a little snobby about not wanting to play certain songs seems very weird to me... maybe I am the weird one? I certainly seem to be in the minority in my way of thinking here.

AJC


----------



## wayne

Wow. This thread sure took off in a hurry!

At some point in my life, I have probably said no to most of the above. Sadly, they all creep back onto the list. Strangely enough, there are also songs that I know have been on our list since I joined the band (10 yrs ago) that I still enjoy - Green River comes to mind.

Old Time R & R - hate it. Right up one side and down the other, hate it. That being said, we rolled it out about a year ago by drunken request at a first gig at a new venue. During the pause after the very first phrase, I heard something that I had never heard before - the sound of about 125 chairs being pushed back in unison. That was pretty cool.

Still, though - hate it!

W


----------



## gtrchris

Just for kicks we used to play Ole Tyme Rock n Roll as a waltz- I 'd pick up my fiddle for that one-funny as hell to see people tripping on the dance floor!kkjuw

By and large though I'll still play anything for the crowd(well, except Feelings and the Chicken Dance!)
C


----------



## wayne

gtrchris said:


> Just for kicks we used to play Ole Tyme Rock n Roll as a waltz- I 'd pick up my fiddle for that one-funny as hell to see people tripping on the dance floor!kkjuw
> 
> By and large though I'll still play anything for the crowd(well, except Feelings and the Chicken Dance!)
> C


If they ever figure out your trick, you could mess them up again by switching back and forth between 3 and 4 time.

I'd pay a dollar to see that! kkjuw

W


----------



## Razorback

Footloose was on the playlist and got nixed by me as a condition of joining the band. I didn't end up joining anyway, but it was removed nonetheless.


----------



## zontar

Rugburn said:


> Wild Thing


Somewhere out there is a video in which I am playing Wild thing with a very bored look on my face. It was a birthday party where a hall was rented. I showed up after teaching guitar, so I had one with me, and I wasn't going to leave it in the car during the party due to the weather--so I wound up having to play it--there were some other guitarists there, but they didn't know much so we played Wild Thing over & over & over & over & over...

I didn't realize I had looked that bored until I saw the video--which some people found amusing (Because they weren't the one stuck playing the same thing-over & over...)



Milkman said:


> Anything I don't genuinely love


I always had a problem with that--which is why I'm glad the first time I played in a band in public I was able to talk the others out of Fleetwood Mac's Don't Stop.

I have a bad taste in my mouth for songs that seem to be played at Weddings and the drunk guys who can't dance trying to dance to them. Several of those have been named already. 
(For the record I am a lousy dancer, and I have been the drunk one before, but I rarely drink anymore--don't enjoy it anymore.)


----------



## shoretyus

gtrchris said:


> Just for kicks we used to play Ole Tyme Rock n Roll as a waltz- I 'd pick up my fiddle for that one-funny as hell to see people tripping on the dance floor!kkjuw
> 
> C


That's funny ....


----------



## Milkman

I suppose if your goal is to get people dancing, your repertoire should be geared to that.

Personally I'd rather have a room full of people watching and listening intently, and hopefully appauding after the songs.

I discovered a long time ago that I'm not much of an actor. The only way I can effectively front a show is if I love the music I'm performing.

If they want someone to be a human juke box, they need to hire someone else.

Somehow, when I'm gigging as a player I have no trouble filling my calendar.


----------



## david henman

...i've heard it called the universal set list:

mustang sally
brown eyed girl
old time rock n roll
sweet home alabama
freebird
some kind of wonderful
anything by srv

-dh



Jim DaddyO said:


> So, this was suggested in another thread. I decided I would start it as I thought it would be interesting to hear the responses. For me it is easy....anything! I just do not play in front of people, I may be dedicated to the guitar, but I'm not a dedicated guitar player, and my playing shows it. So go to it folks. The songs that you refuse to cover. I think we already have:
> 
> Old time rock and roll - Bob Seager
> Oh what a feeling - Crowbar


----------



## lbrown1

zontar said:


> I have a bad taste in my mouth for songs that seem to be played at Weddings and the drunk guys who can't dance trying to dance to them. Several of those have been named already.
> (For the record I am a lousy dancer, and I have been the drunk one before, but I rarely drink anymore--don't enjoy it anymore.)


exactly - that's it for me too....hence my disdain for Old Time Rock and Roll...I think overall - there's just something tacky about weddings in general....but I suppose that's another thread too

what type gig would you universally turn down


----------



## Starbuck

I find all these threads very interesting. But I have to wonder why the stigma of being asked to play covers? Not that I have ANY experience to draw from, as I am a hack, but I have to wonder. I mean I can certainly understand NOT wanting to play something you loath, but for a music lover, it's great to be out watching a band (one doing originals) and have them throw in something out of the blue that is totally unexpected. You can see by looking for stuff on youtube that LOTS of famous folk do this. Certainly bands like Tesla had their only BIG hit a whole album of acoustic covers. I for one look forward to the next Dream Theater Big Medley. I have certainly enjoyed the strange ones I've come across like Travis or Richard Thompson covering Britanny Spears. JMHO


----------



## lbrown1

Starbuck said:


> I find all these threads very interesting. But I have to wonder why the stigma of being asked to play covers? Not that I have ANY experience to draw from, as I am a hack, but I have to wonder. I mean I can certainly understand NOT wanting to play something you loath, but for a music lover, it's great to be out watching a band (one doing originals) and have them throw in something out of the blue that is totally unexpected. You can see by looking for stuff on youtube that LOTS of famous folk do this. Certainly bands like Tesla had their only BIG hit a whole album of acoustic covers. I for one look forward to the next Dream Theater Big Medley. I have certainly enjoyed the strange ones I've come across like Travis or Richard Thompson covering Britanny Spears. JMHO


I think the original spirit of the thread was not a negativity against covers in general - I mean - that's all I do.....but more a listing of certain overplayed covers that we loath to play

did I mention Old Time rock and Roll?


----------



## Starbuck

lbrown1 said:


> I think the original spirit of the thread was not a negativity against covers in general - I mean - that's all I do.....but more a listing of certain overplayed covers that we loath to play
> 
> did I mention Old Time rock and Roll?


Yeah don't blame you on that one!! Blech! I'm curious cause it's been in more than on e thread, there's the other "do we really need to play covers" thread. just curious.


----------



## lbrown1

Starbuck said:


> Yeah don't blame you on that one!! Blech! I'm curious cause it's been in more than on e thread, there's the other "do we really need to play covers" thread. just curious.


I NEED covers - cause I don't write originals ...


----------



## Krule Music Group

For me it's "Brown Eyed Girl" I hate the song with a passion, but it's a big hit when you're playing the PUB circuit. 

http://krulemusicgroup.blogspot.com


----------



## noobcake

American Woman

possibly the most repetitive and boring song to play on the guitar period.


----------



## Michelle

But ya know, I would rather play Sweet Home, etc than listen to it, same with country too. I always have more fun *on* the stage. sdsre


----------



## shoretyus

Michelle said:


> But ya know, I would rather play Sweet Home, etc than listen to it, same with country too. I always have more fun *on* the stage. sdsre


I hear what your saying but there are so many good songs that can be covered that haven't suffered general overplaying. 

Imagine if you wrote Sweet Home how sick of it you would be ......


----------



## Jim DaddyO

shoretyus said:


> I hear what your saying but there are so many good songs that can be covered that haven't suffered general overplaying.
> 
> Imagine if you wrote Sweet Home how sick of it you would be ......


Until the royalty check came in!


----------



## Budda

Starbuck said:


> I find all these threads very interesting. But I have to wonder why the stigma of being asked to play covers? Not that I have ANY experience to draw from, as I am a hack, but I have to wonder. I mean I can certainly understand NOT wanting to play something you loath, but for a music lover, it's great to be out watching a band (one doing originals) and have them throw in something out of the blue that is totally unexpected. You can see by looking for stuff on youtube that LOTS of famous folk do this. Certainly bands like Tesla had their only BIG hit a whole album of acoustic covers. I for one look forward to the next Dream Theater Big Medley. I have certainly enjoyed the strange ones I've come across like Travis or Richard Thompson covering Britanny Spears. JMHO


children of bodom covering britney spears... good for a laugh - a guitar solo and double bass to What?! lol


----------



## zontar

Budda said:


> children of bodom covering britney spears... good for a laugh - a guitar solo and double bass to What?! lol


I have fun with that--I like doing covers at least a little differently than the originals--if not a whole lot differently.

I've jammed with people who liked that and with people who didn't.


----------



## david henman

...is anyone here old enough to remember when bands got pestered to play "wipeout" fifty times per night?

i didn't think so...


----------



## shoretyus

david henman said:


> ...is anyone here old enough to remember when bands got pestered to play "wipeout" fifty times per night?
> 
> i didn't think so...


yup .. old enuff


----------



## cheezyridr

david henman said:


> ...is anyone here old enough to remember when bands got pestered to play "wipeout" fifty times per night?
> 
> i didn't think so...


we used to play a metalized version of wipeout, way back in the day


----------



## wayne

david henman said:


> ...is anyone here old enough to remember when bands got pestered to play "wipeout" fifty times per night?
> 
> i didn't think so...


No... but since I'm the youngest in my band and we cater to that aged crowd, _it's still happening to us!_

Wanna see my drummer roll his eyes really, really fast???

W


----------



## Joebob

Mustang Sally !


----------



## sysexguy

all of 'em except Roundabout, Hotel California (which I know, will piss off the next 3 post), Highway Star + SOTW, Time and maybe 3 others....

I got to play All along the Watchtower in a pick up jam a few weeks ago and that was stellar.....I'd love to tackle Billion $ Babies.....

Mustang Sally/I Will Survive/ West End Girls/ ALL Wang Chung and any song that uses any chord also used by Wang Chung are all banned....I'd rather sell lightbulbs door to door than play that.....

Andy


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Joebob said:


> Mustang Sally !


I have heard that song hundreds of times by hundreds of bands. I love it when they play it with a rough/tough blues sound (like even more than Buddy Guy, and ad a kickin horn section) and kick it up a bit. Otherwise, a "sound alike" copy just doesn't cut it.


----------



## cheezyridr

sysexguy said:


> I'd love to tackle Billion $ Babies.....


a very cool song. we used to do second coming/ballad of dwight frye.


----------



## 1PUTTS

Old Time Rock 'n' Roll is on my list. I've played it exactly once when a cute girl approached the stage and said she would like us to play it and that she would sing. And yes, everyone got up to dance.

I've played Sweet Home Slammabama plenty of times. My gripe about that song is that it needs to be done properly. If you're gonna play it, do it right....complete with the piano solo and the backup vocals. Unfortunately I've been an accessory to the butchering of that song more times than I care to mention. Only once have I played it properly and it sounded fantastic. And yes, every time it gets played, people dance.

The only other song I can think of that I refuse to play is "The Heat is On" by Glenn Frey. We used to have it on our set list and I winced every time I had to play it. Thankfully, the band has forgotten about that one...whew.

But generally for me, playing in a cover band, it's all about playing what people want to hear and what makes them get up and dance. When people are dancing and having a good time, the energy level of the band goes up noticeably. Which just means more fun for us and usually an invitation to play there again.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> a very cool song. we used to do second coming/ballad of dwight frye.


I love playing Ballad of Dwight Fry--I even had a band do that for a festival when I taught--the kids did a great job on it.


----------



## Mooh

I never liked the band Chicago, and the song "Color My World" was the worst. 

At a (former) band meeting/practice about 1978 each band member was to veto 3 songs in order to reduce the set lists and create space for new material, of which there was a lot. I asked for one, only one, letting others choose more. Color My World was all I wanted to ditch but a huge argument erupted over it and I lost. It was one of the main reasons (the lack of democracy) I eventually quit the band. There was a lot of schlock a cover band had to play to get lots of gigs in rural Ontario back then, and most of it I could endure. I was invited back several times to sub for their absent bass player, but I never again played CMW with them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_

I actually enjoy playing some of the most hated that people have mentioned here, but I'll definitely join in hating Mustang Sally. 

Last month I went to a Stampede breakfast at a Chevy dealer and the band played Mustang Sally. At a Chevy dealership!


----------



## Luke98

kat_ said:


> I actually enjoy playing some of the most hated that people have mentioned here, but I'll definitely join in hating Mustang Sally.
> 
> Last month I went to a Stampede breakfast at a Chevy dealer and the band played Mustang Sally. At a Chevy dealership!


The dealership didn't try to get them to sing Camaro Sally...?


----------



## Mooh

kat_ said:


> I actually enjoy playing some of the most hated that people have mentioned here, but I'll definitely join in hating Mustang Sally.
> 
> Last month I went to a Stampede breakfast at a Chevy dealer and the band played Mustang Sally. At a Chevy dealership!


Mercury Blues would have been good too! (I like the David Lindley version.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Rock and Roll
Summer of '69


----------



## sysexguy

> I went to a Stampede breakfast at a Chevy dealer and the band played Mustang Sally


That's almost like playing "YMCA" at the jockiest frat party on campus.....hwopv

ROTFLMHO (been there, done that....funnnnnnnneeeeeeee)

Andy


----------



## Diablo

1PUTTS said:


> The only other song I can think of that I refuse to play is "The Heat is On" by Glenn Frey. We used to have it on our set list and I winced every time I had to play it. Thankfully, the band has forgotten about that one...whew.
> 
> But generally for me, playing in a cover band, it's all about playing what people want to hear and what makes them get up and dance. When people are dancing and having a good time, the energy level of the band goes up noticeably. Which just means more fun for us and usually an invitation to play there again.


People actually request that Glenn Frey song?sigiifa

I agree with your second paragraph. Although I'm not really a classic rock kind of guy and some of the songs listed might be simple, or over played, it strikes me as somewhat elitist to refuse to play some songs for the aforementioned reasons when requested. Imagine if the Stones stopped playing songs like Start Me Up, because they were boring and they'd played them 5000 times already!
Its a bit like a chef refusing to make a burger or fries. A great chef will make them, but not in the greasy spoon kind of way, but rather by fusing an exotic flavour or using high end ingredients/techniques, and wow the customer with their spin on it, while introducing them to finer cuisine, and still giving them what they want (admittedly, if you're the Stones, you dont have to do this  ).

I believe in giving people what they want. And if they are asking for your spin on a classic, take it as a compliment. If they're boring to play, maybe you are playing them in a boring way? There might be an opportunity to come out of your creative comfort zone.

Just my 2 cents, no offense meant to anyone. its been more than a few yrs since I've played live anyways :sport-smiley-002:

Surprised it took until 2 posts above for someone to mention Rock and Roll...also surprised noone has mentioned Slowride, Summertime Blues, I Love Rock and Roll or any AC/DC.:rockon2:


----------



## Krule Music Group

*Rednex*

I am embarrassed to say this, but I actually had to play our version of this song a few times.... still I get nightmares.

REDNEX cotton eye joe. 

arrgg 

http://front-stage.blogspot.com


----------



## cheesey

new orleans is sinking what is it about this song ? been playing it for years and years and has yet to fail ! I refuse to play the lead ditty and pass to the other guitarists . I just put my mind on standby and watch the people go nuts !


----------



## foghorn99

*Exactly.....(!)*



ajcoholic said:


> We (a cover band that plays the local bars) will play whatever the crowd wants. Yup, even hurts so good, sweet home alabamy and mustang sally.
> 
> After all, the bar owner hires us to draw people into the bar and buy drinks, stay and listen and sing/dance along. We feel it is our job to please the crowd, not ourselves. Its not a paying concert where people pay us to listen to what we want to hear.
> 
> There are songs I dont ever want to play again, but if someone really wants to hear it, smile, play your heart out and watch them enjoy themselves. Thats what a bar band does.
> 
> AJC


Guys.....you get paid to play anything that sells drinks...and the bar owner gets the privilege of paying SOCAN on your behalf. Think about it guys...gigs are a business, not a hobby.

However....I will always REFUSE to play DANCING QUEEN....er....unless she's really cute and promises 'favours' ....you know.

(LOL)

-K


----------



## allthumbs56

You know, I'll bet that Elton John has played Crockadile Rock more times than any of us has played Mustang Sally. Wanna bet he may be a little tired of it? Maybe - but it's still in his setlist - cause it's what the people come to hear.


----------



## zontar

allthumbs56 said:


> You know, I'll bet that Elton John has played Crockadile Rock more times than any of us has played Mustang Sally. Wanna bet he may be a little tired of it? Maybe - but it's still in his setlist - cause it's what the people come to hear.


I'm not in a band--but I don't think I'd want to play Crocodile Rock if I were in a band.
It was the first song I ever played in a band in front of people--and it was horrendous. We didn't practice enough, and the layout meant the drummer had trouble hearing us--and so on.

I can laugh about it now--but for a while there I couldn't stand listening to Crocodile Rock.


----------



## Milkman

foghorn99 said:


> Guys.....you get paid to play anything that sells drinks...and the bar owner gets the privilege of paying SOCAN on your behalf. Think about it guys...gigs are a business, not a hobby.
> 
> However....I will always REFUSE to play DANCING QUEEN....er....unless she's really cute and promises 'favours' ....you know.
> 
> (LOL)
> 
> -K


That's true.

The thing is, some guys seem to be able to play the songs they love and STILL fill seats.


----------



## lbrown1

*well - I done gone and played it.....*

so I'm playing in a performance last Sat - we have 3 bands there - at times we're mixing up the players........during this one set - this guy from another band who I've never met before calls out a song - and asks me if I want to take the lead....I say - sure - what song - and he says - "I got my own way to Rock",,,,I said no probs - a good Cummings tune - I was pretty sure it was a 12 bar at the time - so no need to really KNOW the song.........

well - isn't the first line out of the singer's mouth "Take those old records off the shelf"....I swore this guys was F$#%ing with me...but he didn't know me from Adam.......

the keyboard player turns around and laughs at me - there I was playing the song I hate most....stuck - committed - unable to get out of it......

so now I guess I can't say I flat out refuse to play Old Time Rock and Roll...but in my defense, I was tricked into it!

truth be told - on the "playing " side of the fence - I actually enjoyed it - but make no mistake - I still hate the song!


----------



## bcmatt

I once had this friend who had this immediate panic reaction if she saw or smelled smoke or fire. She would be outside on the lawn before you could figure out what was going on. I guess it is healthy type reaction.

Anyways, I have the same condition when it comes to the song "blackbird" by some Lennon jerk. I have to immediately run home, crank my loudest amp to 11 and play as aggressively as possible for at least 30 mins. I think condition arose from working in the humidity controlled acoustic guitar room of L&M for a few months. I didn't think it was possible to hear one song so many times from so many different people every day that all assumed they are probably one of the rare few to ever learn it.


----------



## cheezyridr

henry rollins doesn't play from his back catalog. see him play live, and you get the new album, and a few songs you never heard before. he's not gonna play "liar" no matter how many people shout it out to him.


----------



## Mooh

Just about fell asleep during Sweet Home Alabama on Saturday, but woke up in time to drag the band through an improvised chordal ending...may as well make it interesting if I gotta play the God forsaken song for the 9,999,999,999,999,999,999th time.

Strangely though, I *LIKE* Mustang Sally. Go figure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Strangely though, I *LIKE* Mustang Sally. Go figure.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I will always love this version.
[youtube=Option]FWDppC1qAVA[/youtube]


----------



## Bob Rock

Just have to put in my two bits wreath. I play in a cover band and you have to play what the people like. Why, so they're having a good time, drinking beer and spending money at the establishment you are playing at. Never loose sight of you your number one job, to put asses in the seats an sell beer! Playing music is second and what you play is incumbent to what the people want to here. If that is Mustang Sally then its Mustang Sally. Sure I'd like to play some wild arrangement of a Dream Theater song with a crazy solo but would anyone care or appreciate it, probably not. 
Why do you play music in a band, I don't know. Myself I get off on the feeling I get from the people getting off on watching and listening to the band and if they,re getting off on us playing Old Time Rock n Roll then I'm getting off, that simple. It's all about the experience for me not what song I'm playing. we fired our last drummer because he was all about himself,(me me me, look at me "crazy drum fill - miss the one" me me look at me "crazy drum fill - miss the one") When you got a drummer who can't hit the one because he's worried about people watching him play you know you're in trouble. Like i said it's about the total experience.


----------



## Mooh

I feel we're free to dislike songs enough to take a pass simply because there are so many possible songs! Thousands of viable possibilities without considering _Colour My World_ by Chicago...

I tolerate Old Time R'n'R and Sweet Home Alabama because I'm sure the other band members really like them and have songs they don't like but tolerate because others do. For them I try to step up to the plate and put some spirit into it. No problem. Compromise is the order of the day. It may depend on the set, venue, moods, etc as well. 

For every _Mustang Sally_ there's a _Mercury Blues_.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Bob Rock said:


> Just have to put in my two bits wreath. I play in a cover band and you have to play what the people like. Why, so they're having a good time, drinking beer and spending money at the establishment you are playing at. Never loose sight of you your number one job, to put asses in the seats an sell beer! Playing music is second and what you play is incumbent to what the people want to here. If that is Mustang Sally then its Mustang Sally. Sure I'd like to play some wild arrangement of a Dream Theater song with a crazy solo but would anyone care or appreciate it, probably not.
> Why do you play music in a band, I don't know. Myself I get off on the feeling I get from the people getting off on watching and listening to the band and if they,re getting off on us playing Old Time Rock n Roll then I'm getting off, that simple. It's all about the experience for me not what song I'm playing. we fired our last drummer because he was all about himself,(me me me, look at me "crazy drum fill - miss the one" me me look at me "crazy drum fill - miss the one") When you got a drummer who can't hit the one because he's worried about people watching him play you know you're in trouble. Like i said it's about the total experience.



I don't really agree with this.


If all you care about is filling the bar and the music doesn't matter at all you have a different set of values than I do.

I'm sorry if that seems judgemental. I don't judge what anyone else does, but frankly I've never had trouble putting people's butts in the seats while playing music I love.

In fact, I think we don't give the audience nearly enough credit.


They can tell if all you're doing is being a live juke box. If you're not digging what you're playing they will catch that vibe very quickly.


----------



## Mooh

Bob Rock said:


> Just have to put in my two bits wreath. I play in a cover band and you have to play what the people like. Why, so they're having a good time, drinking beer and spending money at the establishment you are playing at. Never loose sight of you your number one job, to put asses in the seats an sell beer! Playing music is second and what you play is incumbent to what the people want to here. If that is Mustang Sally then its Mustang Sally. Sure I'd like to play some wild arrangement of a Dream Theater song with a crazy solo but would anyone care or appreciate it, probably not.
> Why do you play music in a band, I don't know. Myself I get off on the feeling I get from the people getting off on watching and listening to the band and if they,re getting off on us playing Old Time Rock n Roll then I'm getting off, that simple. It's all about the experience for me not what song I'm playing. we fired our last drummer because he was all about himself,(me me me, look at me "crazy drum fill - miss the one" me me look at me "crazy drum fill - miss the one") When you got a drummer who can't hit the one because he's worried about people watching him play you know you're in trouble. Like i said it's about the total experience.


You're not necessarily wrong, though I don't necessarily agree, there's more than one way of doing all this, more than one approach, more than one objective, more than one method.

As for me, I don't get paid enough (in this very small market) to be a human jukebox, but the next guy would be happy to do it. To each his own.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## elindso

I like playing all those songs. If we have a good singer and rhythm section.

CCR were great.

Van Morrison is great.

If the crowd see you going through the motions they will catch on to that stuff.

Make it fun or don't bother.

Nobody wants to watch some putz that is too good for the job doing them a favour by playing music that is far below that which they feel they should be playing. 

That isn't fair to the audience.


----------



## Robert1950

I wouldn't play 'Silly Love Songs' if I was sitting on a nuke and Dubya had his finger on the trigger.


----------



## Stefano

I have no pride, musical slut, I'll play just about anything!hwopv


----------



## Tycho

Gene Machine said:


> I get violently ill and will never play or listen to:
> 
> Picture by Sheryl Crow and Kid Rock
> 
> *Sweet Home Alabamer (I actually side with Neil Young on this one).*
> 
> Gene.


Neil thought it was a great song!


----------



## Tycho

cheesey said:


> new orleans is sinking what is it about this song ? been playing it for years and years and has yet to fail ! I refuse to play the lead ditty and pass to the other guitarists . I just put my mind on standby and watch the people go nuts !



You know, I never get tired of playing that one. I quit one of my cover bands and playing that song was the only thing I really missed. Now I've temporarily rejoined the same band for a one-off gig, and I'm excited about the chance to play that one again.

The one that really drove me crazy in that band was "500 Miles" by the Proclaimers. A total bore to play, but invariably the crowd would go wild.


----------



## cheezyridr

back in the day people used to ask us to play helter skelter all the time. 
i hated that song. the couple times i tried to play it, i couldn't get through it without screwing it up because i hated it so much.


----------



## elindso

Robert1950 said:


> I wouldn't play 'Silly Love Songs' if I was sitting on a nuke and Dubya had his finger on the trigger.


I'm with you that song just really SUCKS.

HARD.

Yoko was right.

Did I just say that?

Sorry.


----------



## julienpier

Man... I simply never do cover. Excepted in family's jam where my relatives all play Quebecker folk times to times.


----------



## cheezyridr

elindso said:


> Yoko was right.


she did this song called "who has seen the wind?" 
my oldest sister had it on a 45 back in the day.
it's soooo terrible, i used to use it to scare my little sister, who believed me when i told her it was a witch singing it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAJrvz0hNZk


----------



## gtrchris

bcmatt said:


> I once had this friend who had this immediate panic reaction if she saw or smelled smoke or fire. She would be outside on the lawn before you could figure out what was going on. I guess it is healthy type reaction.
> 
> Anyways, I have the same condition when it comes to the song "blackbird" by some Lennon jerk. I have to immediately run home, crank my loudest amp to 11 and play as aggressively as possible for at least 30 mins. I think condition arose from working in the humidity controlled acoustic guitar room of L&M for a few months. I didn't think it was possible to hear one song so many times from so many different people every day that all assumed they are probably one of the rare few to ever learn it.


Now if you hate that song you REALLY got to watch this video-warning don't have a hot drink in your hand!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg

C


----------



## jimsz

Great list going on here.

So, if you weren't gigging and a band offered you a job to play all the songs on this list only, would you do it for the cash? How much cash would it take? kkjuw


----------



## Starbuck

cheezyridr said:


> she did this song called "who has seen the wind?"
> my oldest sister had it on a 45 back in the day.
> it's soooo terrible, i used to use it to scare my little sister, who believed me when i told her it was a witch singing it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAJrvz0hNZk


I wonder, were they aiming for creepy when they recorded that song?


----------



## david henman

jimsz said:


> Great list going on here.
> So, if you weren't gigging and a band offered you a job to play all the songs on this list only, would you do it for the cash? How much cash would it take? kkjuw


...now THIS is an interesting question, especially for an old codger like meself.

i think that, if i were going to form or join a cover band, as much as i hate the concept, the smartest thing to do would be to play the entire "universal set list", and to hire a singer who can keep an audience completely involved.

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56

So ...... let's say that, priding yourself on your culinary talents, you open a bar & grill ......... would you have pizza, wings, & burgers on the menu - knowing that's what everybody wants to eat ......... or would you want more obscure creations no one would eat ............... but you enjoy cooking ....... and eventually go out of business?


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> So ...... let's say that, priding yourself on your culinary talents, you open a bar & grill ......... would you have pizza, wings, & burgers on the menu - knowing that's what everybody wants to eat ......... or would you want more obscure creations no one would eat ............... but you enjoy cooking ....... and eventually go out of business?


who's to say that would happen? 
prior to 1980, the world had no idea it couldn't go another day without the post-it. we all could have stuck with the dry erase marker board on the fridge, and what ever we did at work before that, that i frankly just don't remember. lotsa folks loved chuck berry but one day hendix was born, and changed the world. sometimes folks need to be dragged, kicking and screaming, into the future.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> So ...... let's say that, priding yourself on your culinary talents, you open a bar & grill ......... would you have pizza, wings, & burgers on the menu - knowing that's what everybody wants to eat ......... or would you want more obscure creations no one would eat ............... but you enjoy cooking ....... and eventually go out of business?


Your assumption that "nobody would eat..." anything out of the normal pub fare is where your logic breaks down in my opinion.

Heck if that was the true state of affairs in bars, every band would be playing the same tunes. I think that would be a bit boring, no?


If you build it, they will come....


It comes down to why you want to play. If it's for cash, buy the cheapest gear you can that will do the job, learn songs you don't really care about, but that will allow you to play everything from bars to little Hiram's Bahmitzvah. For that matter, get an electronic drummer (no sense paying msicians if all you're playing is Yellow Bird and Mustang Sally).


If on the other hand your motivation is to play because you LOVE it, why not play music you love and see if the gigs come.


My experience is that they will.


----------



## jimsz

david henman said:


> ...now THIS is an interesting question, especially for an old codger like meself.
> 
> i think that, if i were going to form or join a cover band, as much as i hate the concept, the smartest thing to do would be to play the entire "universal set list", and to hire a singer who can keep an audience completely involved.
> 
> -dh


Exactly. Give the people what they want. It's the entertainment "business" with emphasis on the business aspect. I would suspect that the more you gave the people what they wanted, the more your band would get hired. Seems to me like simple professionalism and economics. Could be wrong though. :smile:


----------



## allthumbs56

I dunno. I guess that I just don't see anything shameful in doing something that people like.

I saw Styx last week. I'm not a huge fan but I knew every song that they played. They've got 15 studio albums - 5 before Tommy Shaw even joined. Maybe 150 songs, of which they play ......... the same 12 songs over and over, year after year, for the past 35+ years ..... because it's what their fans want to hear .... and anyone of them is ten times the consummate professional artist I could ever hope to be. 

Perhaps Shaw is a little tired of singing Crystal Ball .... but he sure knows what side of the bread the butter is on. And if he can sing the same song a hundred thousand times (slight exageration, perhaps) and it's good enough for him ... then where do we get off ....... sheeesh


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I don't see anything wrong with doing covers. But there are certain ones that just make me cringe and I wish the band playing it would be merciful and end it. Then again, I've heard some done brilliantly. But there has got to be at least one you WILL NOT play. I wouldn't even start to learn "born to run" (or any other Springsteen song), because I hate it that much. But that's just my taste. I like "Spirits in the night", but only the Manfred Mann version.
Some folks wouldn't touch Fleetwood Mac (I like them), but if you ever get a request for some, you could always play "Black Magic Woman", and do it Santana style.


----------



## ajcoholic

What this thread is REALLY about is "what songs do you like and dislke"...

Good songs I never tire of listening to, whether it is listening to them on the radio/cd, a live band playing them or my own band playing them.

Seriously, I find some of the statements here pretty condescending - if I like Mustang Sally (and I do!) and my band decides to play it, why does that make us any worse than a band that decides they dont like it and wont play it?

I still feel that it is most fun to play songs that the bar patrons want to hear. We really try and learn stuff people ask us to play - so they come back time after time and want to listen to us. WHat is wrong with that? I really dont know.... I enjoy playing pretty much anything that is guitar based rock music. Maybe I just dont have as much hatred for particular songs as some others do to understand this thread...

AJC


----------



## zontar

Jim DaddyO said:


> Some folks wouldn't touch Fleetwood Mac (I like them), but if you ever get a request for some, you could always play "Black Magic Woman", and do it Santana style.


Or even better Green Manilishi.


----------



## warse22

I will only play "Celebration" once per year - at 12:00am on January 1...otherwise, off limits!


----------



## Guest

I hate to say this but play those friggin songs and they will love you and come back every time. Its like a pro act going out and not playing their hits. You can't do that. Just ask Gene Simmons.


----------



## Spikezone

bcmatt said:


> Anyways, I have the same condition when it comes to the song "blackbird" by some Lennon jerk. I have to immediately run home, crank my loudest amp to 11 and play as aggressively as possible for at least 30 mins. I think condition arose from working in the humidity controlled acoustic guitar room of L&M for a few months. I didn't think it was possible to hear one song so many times from so many different people every day that all assumed they are probably one of the rare few to ever learn it.


If I'm not mistaken, BLACKBIRD was written by some McCartney jerk, wasn't it?
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

I'm starting a band with some friends, first practice this week. We are going to make a conscious effort to stay away from a lot of these songs (mainly because the other guys have been in more gigging bands than me and they don't want to play them anymore). We really feel that we can develop a set list that people will still dig dancing to, but HASN'T been played to death. Somebody else on this thread mentioned there are A LOT of good songs out there besides the 'Universal Set List', and we're gonna do our best to make a bunch of the second stringers work for us. We really want to take some of the lesser-played classics and one-hit wonders and rework them to make them our own. We'll see how that works out...
-Mikey
P.S. I LOVE Mustang Sally (especially the Buddy Guy / Jeff Beck version), but I have never been in a band that played it OR many of these other songs, to be truthful, so I don't fit into this demographic too well for the purposes of this thread.


----------



## faracaster

While I may not listen to most of the songs listed in this thread, and would rather be playing other, less road-worn tunes, when I get hired by a bandleader to play guitar for them and any of these songs are in the set, I play them without giving them grief. 
I can find some sense of relief that when I get hired, it is usually because the bandleaders want me to be me. So I am given a wide berth on the approach I might use on a tune like Mustang Sally. So while people are dancin' their asses off, I can be me within the context of the song. Which sometimes means playing a note perfect rendition of any of these tunes because that is what I choose to do. That can have it's charms also. I love thinking and playing like Steve Cropper might have done on an R&B (tired) classic. Then the next time I play it I might do it as I interpret the tune. It makes it fun for me and the band that I'm being hired by.........but people are still dancin' and we are still getting paid and getting return business.
One gig I play pretty regularly is with a local celeb out here in the east end. Her set lists are 25% cool stuff and 75% tired classics. But since it is usually a three piece backing her, she gives me lots of room to be me. She uses me on gigs where she feels she has some room to be a little more creative. In turn she does not hire me for her duo gigs or her wedding or bar mitzva gigs. Which I am eternally grateful to her for.

I guess what I'm saying here guys is while we all have our likes and dislikes, you can make it yours by being creative within the context of the tune. Or......don't take the gig if it bothers you that much.

Cheers Pete


----------



## gtone

Wanna keep this thread going - it's interesting hearing what covers people like or dislike.

Personally, I kinda dig CCR, Van Morrison, don't even mind playing _Mustang Sally_. The trick might be to find to find something in a band's catalog which is fun or interesting to play rather and still recognizable, as opposed to the trite, overplayed schlock. For instance, couple of people mentioned how they didn't much care for playing Chicago (try _25 or 6 to 4_ or _I'm a Man_) or Fleetwood Mac material (try _Oh Well_). 

Problem for me is that I pretty much dread virtually everything by Bob Seger, Bryan Adams, Springsteen, Tragically Hip, Nickleback, and Skynyrd (don't mind Freebird). There are some popular covers that I haven't seen mentioned here, things like _867-5309 _or _That's What I Like About You_. Although they're pretty simple and quite overplayed, they have a certain energy to them that make 'em kinda fun to play. My two cents...


----------



## Nohtanhoj

I would never, ever, ever, ever cover "Your Body is a Wonderland".


----------



## Lincoln

What about adding to covers?

Say a song like Dylan's "Knockin on heaven's door"........it's crying out for another verse or two.......right? 

Would a person burn in hell for adding a verse when he covered that song? 
In an acoustic set I mean.......not in a bar or club where you can fill for ever.


----------



## Gray

Sweet child o mine, purple haze


----------



## gtone

Anybody doing Big Sugar covers? If so, what tunes ya' doin' and how well do they go over?


----------



## elindso

david henman said:


> ...is anyone here old enough to remember when bands got pestered to play "wipeout" fifty times per night?
> 
> i didn't think so...


Wrong, and Walk don't run, Louie Louie

Great songs all of them.

Play what you want at home.

Prima Donnas:smile: 

"I'm a Man" Spencer Davis style is fun.


----------



## gtone

Lincoln said:


> What about adding to covers?
> 
> Say a song like Dylan's "Knockin on heaven's door"........it's crying out for another verse or two.......right?
> 
> Would a person burn in hell for adding a verse when he covered that song?
> In an acoustic set I mean.......not in a bar or club where you can fill for ever.


I don't think this is a sin worthy of eternal damnation, so long as you indicated what you were doing... :smile:

Your post reminded me of this little Newfoundlander I once knew who kinda fancied himself as God's gift to classic rock. He'd work out the riffs for the songs on his guitar and his band would do a fairly respectable job _*playing*_ the covers. The funny part was he knew/sang few of the actual lyrics from the original song and just sorta BS'd the rest. (Guess he never wanted the real lyrics to stand in the way of doing a cover). If you weren't three sheets to the wind, you were like "WTF dude?" - an absolute hoot!!


----------



## Gee-ter Guy

dufe32 said:


> Mustang Sally comes first, then Roadhouse Blues. Oh, I forgot American Woman. They fill the dance floor - for some obscure reason - but they are a BORE to play.


Roadhouse blues by The Doors? i find that fun to play :s lol Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana love the sng but SOO BORING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elindso

If it's boring to play you aren't going to bring anything to it. 
Even the drunken bozos in the crowd will notice the band yawning through the set.
Find something you like or at least pretend to have fun:smile:


----------



## Chr1sMill3r

Absolutley "Sweet Home Alabama" and also "Brown-eyed Girl"


----------



## neilli

'Come Together' by The Beatles and 'Swallowed' by Bush spring to mind. Because I had to play both in a previous band, and I bloody hate those songs LOL


----------



## david henman

...i will not, under any circumstances, play shostakovich's string quartets numbers 4 (1949) and 5 (1951).

sorry, but they've been done to death. 

-chucky cheese


----------



## KujaSE

Thirteen pages and nobody has brought up "Don't Stop Believin"?

Worst. Cover Song. Ever.

Awful karaoke song for that matter as well, but that's a whole other ball game.


----------



## JHarasym

KujaSE said:


> Thirteen pages and nobody has brought up "Don't Stop Believin"?
> 
> Worst. Cover Song. Ever.
> 
> Awful karaoke song for that matter as well, but that's a whole other ball game.


I have yet to hear a cover band attempt this song - the vocal range required is awe-inspiring.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Milkman

Don't Stop Believing is a great song IMO.


I'd LOVE to hear anyone who slags it give it a try.

It takes a strong keyboard player, guitarist and vocalist. I'd say very few bands could do it justice.

Funny how folks will embrace bands that can barely play their instruments and then scoff at near virtuoso performers.

Go figure.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

Milkman said:


> Funny how folks will embrace bands that can barely play their instruments


*cough* Green Day *cough*


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Don't Stop Believing is a great song IMO.
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to hear anyone who slags it give it a try.
> 
> It takes a strong keyboard player, guitarist and vocalist. I'd say very few bands could do it justice.
> 
> Funny how folks will embrace bands that can barely play their instruments and then scoff at near virtuoso performers.
> 
> Go figure.


Agreed.

Just YouTubed it for a listen, it's been forever.

It's not so much the song, it's a decent composition in the rock/pop world. What irks me are the vocal timbre and range. That doesn't make it bad, just not to my personal taste. I'd like to hear a cover of it in a different style/voice/arrangement/etc, maybe something different in the drums and keys. The guitar solo tone is good, better than some of their other stuff.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## prodigal_son

We are in Kingston and we don't do Hip covers.


----------



## KujaSE

Oh it's a great song, but I've heard a few bands try it in bars/festivals etc. and it's an arena rock song, flat out. 

Nobody can do it justice but Journey.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Milkman

Nohtanhoj said:


> *cough* Green Day *cough*



Simplicity isn't my beef.


cough *insert any number of hugely popular bands here* cough


----------



## Milkman

nkjanssen said:


> I don't find that funny. "Great perfomance" doesn't equal "great music".



No that's true. There are many renowned Jazz artists for which I have no musical interest.

It's not about complexity or simplicity. It's either good or it isn't.

I think Journey is good.


But to pick a great song like Don't Stop.....I don't know, seems like sour grapes to me.


----------



## bbigsby

I was in a coverband with a guy and he always winced when I wanted to add a standard to the setlist. He liked and beleived playing more obsure songs would actually generate a better response from the crowd - not. Anyhow he moved to Turkey last year and was toying with the option of getting back into a cover band. He called me last week and said he went out to see 3 cover bands. 2 of the 3 had an almost idential classic rock setlist down to the arrangement and the other was a Madonna/Shakira tribute. No matter where you go on this earth people want to hear the Brown eyed girl, Sweet Home and Mustang Sally.


----------



## Milkman

bbigsby said:


> I was in a coverband with a guy and he always winced when I wanted to add a standard to the setlist. He liked and beleived playing more obsure songs would actually generate a better response from the crowd - not. Anyhow he moved to Turkey last year and was toying with the option of getting back into a cover band. He called me last week and said he went out to see 3 cover bands. 2 of the 3 had an almost idential classic rock setlist down to the arrangement and the other was a Madonna/Shakira tribute. No matter where you go on this earth people want to hear the Brown eyed girl, Sweet Home and Mustang Sally.


They'll have to hear them from some besides me.

I play songs I love. If I don't believe it, I can't sell it. It ain't about money.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Spikezone

Milkman said:


> Don't Stop Believing is a great song IMO.
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to hear anyone who slags it give it a try.


Okay, on Boxing Day I went to hear some friends play a gig. They are a 3-piece...guitar, bass and drums (all sing). To my amazement, they covered this song with the guitarist covering the keys and singing lead vocals an octave lower, and I can tell you the crowd loved it. It sounded really good, which proved something to me: if a song is a great song, and you do only a half-assed job of trying to replicate the song, that's bad, but if you do a good job of interpreting it in your own way, that can be a good thing.
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman

Spikezone said:


> Okay, on Boxing Day I went to hear some friends play a gig. They are a 3-piece...guitar, bass and drums (all sing). To my amazement, they covered this song with the guitarist covering the keys and singing lead vocals an octave lower, and I can tell you the crowd loved it. It sounded really good, which proved something to me: if a song is a great song, and you do only a half-assed job of trying to replicate the song, that's bad, but if you do a good job of interpreting it in your own way, that can be a good thing.
> -Mikey


It can be done. I did that tne for a couple of years on the road. We did it pretty much bang on. It was a very good band with trained and seasoned players. Actually in that band I was a keyboardist / guitarist. Yes, the song is strong enough to be "interpreted" and still stand up.

I was more commenting in the sense that I've heard a lot of guys who could barely play, scoff at guys like Schon and Journey. Sorry, but if all you can play is Beat on the Brat, it's hard for me to take your criticism of a song like Don't Stop Believing seriously. I don't mean to imply that that is the case in this thread, but I've heard it too many times not to mention it.


----------



## ajcoholic

You guys would hate playing in my band... last night at the bar, we had requests for Brown Eyd Girl, Summer of 69, and a few others mentioned in this thread.

We played them... because the girls wanted to dance. Thats our job, keep the patrons happy and dancing! :smile:

As much as I hate the song summer of 69 (there I admitted to hating a song!) I would do it again...

AJC


----------



## Milkman

Brown Eyed Girl is a great song. Many of the songs mentioned in this thread are indeed, great songs.


----------



## gtrchris

david henman said:


> ...i will not, under any circumstances, play shostakovich's string quartets numbers 4 (1949) and 5 (1951).
> 
> sorry, but they've been done to death.
> 
> -chucky cheese



I agree, you wouldn't catch me playing this stuff either....but it is some serious drinking music.
C


----------



## zinga

you know you ppl seem to have forgot 'in one important thing to all theses songs, you leanred all your chops from these songs and do not tell me you did'nt, so now that you are older and wiser you do'nt need them anymore or do you lol


----------



## david henman

zinga said:


> you know you ppl seem to have forgot 'in one important thing to all theses songs, you leanred all your chops from these songs and do not tell me you did'nt, so now that you are older and wiser you do'nt need them anymore or do you lol


...most of us recognize that these are, and always will be, great songs.

but, time marches on, and many of us like to at least try and keep up.

to be stuck in some bar in middle suburbia for fifty years playing the same old songs for the same people, many of whom flatly refuse to listen to anything new, leads to insanity, not to mention a tendency to want to crush small animals with one's bare hands.

some say "give them what they want". i say, first they (ie mainstream audiences) need to be told what they want.


----------



## Mooh

david henman said:


> ...some say "give them what they want". i say, first they (ie mainstream audiences) need to be told what they want.


Yes siree, folks don't know what they like, they like what they know, so it's our duty to educate them in new stuff.

For a few years I was fortunate to play in a killer (mostly) originals band. At first folks were sceptical, but as we tended to play the same several venues, they quit asking for covers (we did some) and started asking for our tunes. Gratifying. Luckily there was a sizable local and transient audience, so we got lots of new blood, lots of locals, and tons of seasonal folks. We often used covers to morph into our own songs, and end of song jams often became covers. The instrumentation helped, vocals (usually at least 2), sax (sometimes extra horns), bass, guitar (2), mandolin, drums (often 2), in a kind of an Allman Bros. meets The Band kind of groove. Even when the song wasn't familiar to the audience, there was no denying the groove, and folks dig dancing. But alas, the band was doomed to ego related issues and collapsed. Nonetheless, we proved it to ourselves that we could educate folks with an attitude of "we'll show them what they like"...I did say we had egos...huge bloated rotting egos...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

zinga said:


> you know you ppl seem to have forgot 'in one important thing to all theses songs, you leanred all your chops from these songs and do not tell me you did'nt, so now that you are older and wiser you do'nt need them anymore or do you lol


Actually, my chops came from an ignorance of rock and pop music. Playing rock and pop covers largely leave me disinterested, it's the simple playing in a band that I dig. My chops came from choral, piano, and guitar, some jazz, blues, and a very few rock bands. Yup, I'm older and wiser, and I still "don't need them ["cover's we refuse to play'] anymore". One shouldn't depend on covers to keep one's chops up.

Ymmv.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nutter

gtrchris said:


> I agree, you wouldn't catch me playing this stuff either....but it is some serious drinking music.
> C


lol, what isn't drinking music?


----------



## steve60ca

I don't know if this has been said on this thread but I get bored too, of playing the same song,month after months live and in practice.I don't see why songs have to be played note for note "like the record". So Mustang Sally becomes reggae, Good Times Bad Times becomes acoustic and even a rap version of Hotel California. Same song, just a little bit different. Everyone's happy.


----------



## lbrown1

steve60ca said:


> I don't know if this has been said on this thread but I get bored too, of playing the same song,month after months live and in practice.I don't see why songs have to be played note for note "like the record". So Mustang Sally becomes reggae, Good Times Bad Times becomes acoustic and even a rap version of Hotel California. Same song, just a little bit different. Everyone's happy.



well said......we do that a lot as well......we also mix songs together a lot....i.e. toss Suzy Q right in the middle of Long cool woman without missing a beat......most times its not even planned........I think its a nice compromise - play the crowd pleasers but please yourself as well by having fun with it


----------



## Robert1950

I would have said, "Silly Live Songs" if I hadn't already posted as such,... at least twice.


----------



## Orcslayer

I'll play what the audience likes and happy to do it!


----------



## david henman

Orcslayer said:


> I'll play what the audience likes and happy to do it!


...some players find that after playing the same songs night after night for a hundred bucks for forty-plus years, the novelty wears off.

that may help to explain the existence of this thread.


----------



## Crunchie

All the high school garage chestnuts. ie. paranoid, communication breakdown, enter sandman etc.


----------



## zontar

Crunchie said:


> All the high school garage chestnuts. ie. paranoid, communication breakdown, enter sandman etc.


I still play Communication Breakdown for fun.
I don't know if I'll ever tire of that one.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

My drummer hated "Stairway to heaven" so much he went to great lengths to scribble on a piece of cardboard "Stairway??? $500 !!!" and hung it off the front of his kick drum.......



....... we never did get a request for that song ever again.


----------



## zontar

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> My drummer hated "Stairway to heaven" so much he went to great lengths to scribble on a piece of cardboard "Stairway??? $500 !!!" and hung it off the front of his kick drum.......
> 
> 
> 
> ....... we never did get a request for that song ever again.


Never?

Good idea actually--and if anybody asked me, I would have pointed at the drums and said--"Talk to him"


----------

